# Need help picking a ROM



## kungwei (Dec 15, 2011)

Ok I need help picking a new rom on a VZW GNEX. I'm on CM10 atm and I gotta say it's a POS ROM. I lose 3-4% battery for on screen time at best, my 4G no longer works, and it's unstable ass hell. Came from Axiom and then went to CM9 and since Jelly Bean is out I wanted to move on to CM10 and the worst mistake I have ever made. What rom is stable and battery efficient. I don't care about bells and whistles. Just those two are important to me.

I haven't been keeping up with the forums lately so I'm out of touch with all the options nowadays, any input would be helpful.

Thanks in advance


----------



## PARick (Aug 25, 2011)

kungwei said:


> Ok I need help picking a new rom on a VZW GNEX. I'm on CM10 atm and I gotta say it's a POS ROM. I lose 3-4% battery for on screen time at best, my 4G no longer works, and it's unstable ass hell. Came from Axiom and then went to CM9 and since Jelly Bean is out I wanted to move on to CM10 and the worst mistake I have ever made. What rom is stable and battery efficient. I don't care about bells and whistles. Just those two are important to me.
> 
> I haven't been keeping up with the forums lately so I'm out of touch with all the options nowadays, any input would be helpful.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Without a doubt, go with Sourcery. It is the best.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## AdamNexus (Jun 5, 2012)

If you don't like cm10 you're going to hate every ROM on this forum.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

Just like, you know, pick the one with the coolest name.


----------



## wdswds (Dec 23, 2011)

Jelly belly is good. Absolutely no bells or whistles. 9.4 had a battery life problem,but 9.3 is fantastic!very stable and great on the battery.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Since your not wanting the bells & whistles. I would say Bugless Beast is the ROM for you. Peter Alfonso focuses on stability first & foremost, as well as battery life. He keeps it pretty close to ASOP, with only a few features added & performance improvements.

Edit: Peter has also been around since the OG Droid & has a pretty good reputation. Good guy too.

http://download.peteralfonso.com/toro/rom


----------



## pcpimp (Jul 30, 2011)

Sourcery is awesome. I also use Blackbean by team baked. I really dig the dark and inverted look  Good luck  Both for me very stable and good battery life.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kungwei (Dec 15, 2011)

AdamNexus said:


> If you don't like cm10 you're going to hate every ROM on this forum.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Unfortunately CM10 is still beta and full of bugs, try to deal with 3-4% battery life per minute (6-8% browsing) and you wonder why you bought the phone. If it ever stabalizes I'll go back since I like the idea of CM but battery usually is an issue with that ROM.


----------



## kungwei (Dec 15, 2011)

Cool thank guys, I'll take a look at sorcery and bugless beast


----------



## SD_Ryan (Jun 25, 2012)

Slim is well worth a look and highly underrated, IMHO. Lean and fast, but with a nice selection of customization options available:
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/29499-rom412slim-bean-29/


----------



## amm5890 (Jun 23, 2011)

try different roms till you find one you like. ive had the best battery life on liquid and slim


----------



## dork313 (Aug 13, 2012)

I used to flash all sorts of ROMs but since I switched to evolution things have been gold. The thread is buried now because gsxrdon hasn't needed to fix things so you might want to try it out. Battery life has been good on it and it has some nice features too.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Try [insert rom name here]! It's the best! I promise!

Oh, and try [insert kernel name here] with it! It's the best! I promise!


----------



## j2cool (Aug 24, 2011)

kungwei said:


> Unfortunately CM10 is still beta and full of bugs, try to deal with 3-4% battery life per minute (6-8% browsing) and you wonder why you bought the phone. If it ever stabalizes I'll go back since I like the idea of CM but battery usually is an issue with that ROM.


Actually, it stabilized today. So it's technically not a beta anymore. IMO, this may have happened too soon, but they have to get ready for 4.2.


----------



## section 8 (Sep 26, 2011)

I've been using strictly CM10 on my Verizon Gnex for the past few months, and I have not experienced any of the issues you're saying CM10 has. If your battery drains 3-4% per minute (or 5-6% when browsing) as you say it does, that would mean you're only getting 25-33 minutes of onscreen time, and only 10-20 minutes when browsing. Whatever is causing such short battery life would be something other than the ROM, such as a rogue app or how you have your settings setup.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AdamNexus (Jun 5, 2012)

kungwei said:


> Unfortunately CM10 is still beta and full of bugs, try to deal with 3-4% battery life per minute (6-8% browsing) and you wonder why you bought the phone. If it ever stabalizes I'll go back since I like the idea of CM but battery usually is an issue with that ROM.


Wow. That's like 17 minutes of battery life while browsing. I get about 2.5 hours browsing. Your phones broke bro.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Kevin3328 (Aug 22, 2011)

AdamNexus said:


> Wow. That's like 17 minutes of battery life while browsing. I get about 2.5 hours browsing. Your phones broke bro.
> 
> So far Adams comments have been spot on.. I'm sorry but CM is one of the most cleanly coded and efficient ROMs out there.. matter of fact u can go ahead and take a look at how much code is forked borrowed repurposed by many other developers out there from cms repository.. I would say cm has actually some of the better battery life of all the custom ROMs!!
> 
> ...


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

kungwei said:


> Ok I need help picking a new rom on a VZW GNEX. I'm on CM10 atm and I gotta say it's a POS ROM. I lose 3-4% battery for on screen time at best, my 4G no longer works, and it's unstable ass hell. Came from Axiom and then went to CM9 and since Jelly Bean is out I wanted to move on to CM10 and the worst mistake I have ever made. What rom is stable and battery efficient. I don't care about bells and whistles. Just those two are important to me.
> 
> I haven't been keeping up with the forums lately so I'm out of touch with all the options nowadays, any input would be helpful.
> 
> Thanks in advance


First of all, no need to bash cm10 calling it a POS as people worked and are working hard to make that for the community.

Second of all different ROMs react differently to different phones, so read what each ROM is about in their OP (emphasis on customization vs stability/simplicity/battery life is usually stated in the OP of every ROM)

Third of all to everyone who answered with "sourcery is da shiz" did you not read his post? He doesn't care about bells and whistles, and sourcery is nothing but bells and whistles.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

kungwei said:


> Ok I need help picking a new rom on a VZW GNEX. I'm on CM10 atm and I gotta say it's a POS ROM. I lose 3-4% battery for on screen time at best, my 4G no longer works, and it's unstable ass hell.


Considering most do not have this problem and the number of CM kangs out there, I would say the problem is you and what you did after installing it.

Also please don't call a ROM a POS. You can say you don't like it or it's not your preferred choice or whatever, but name calling is juvenile. People spend their limited free time on this stuff and until you start making your own ROM, you're in no position to judge.


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

OP, give RasBeanJelly a shot. It's got minimal modifications, and I haven't left it in months.

http://fitsnugly.euroskank.com/?rom=rasbeanjelly&device=toro


----------



## kungwei (Dec 15, 2011)

yarly said:


> Considering most do not have this problem and the number of CM kangs out there, I would say the problem is you and what you did after installing it.
> 
> Also please don't call a ROM a POS. You can say you don't like it or it's not your preferred choice or whatever, but name calling is juvenile. People spend their limited free time on this stuff and until you start making your own ROM, you're in no position to judge.


Its just out of frustration, sorry for the offense, I've just never had such problems with a Rom that is so hyped. But i've been rooting since the OG Droid. I know I didn't do anything wrong installing it since its a standard install. As for rogue apps I've tested that theory and brought it down to only 5 necessary apps that are basically used by everyone. That's all I've done, as for my phone being broke I highly doubt that since it only reacted this way after I left cm9 and went to cm10, immediately noticing the effect on battery, I just kept going with it to see if it'll improve with the nightlies which it hasn't.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

kungwei said:


> Ok I need help picking a new rom on a VZW GNEX. I'm on CM10 atm and I gotta say it's a POS ROM. I lose 3-4% battery for on screen time at best, my 4G no longer works, and it's unstable ass hell. Came from Axiom and then went to CM9 and since Jelly Bean is out I wanted to move on to CM10 and the worst mistake I have ever made. What rom is stable and battery efficient. I don't care about bells and whistles. Just those two are important to me.
> 
> I haven't been keeping up with the forums lately so I'm out of touch with all the options nowadays, any input would be helpful.
> 
> Thanks in advance


 I'd say CM10 is one of the best on battery and whatnot. You may have a defective phone, though each handles things differently try them all...


----------



## rmonjay (Apr 23, 2012)

I use Paranoid Android (actually PADark) because I like their hybrid engine that lets you control the dpi (size on screen) and mode (phone or tablet) of each app and the system ui independently. If I ever stopped using it, I would go to CodeNameAndroid. It is top notch with all of the features you need, but the battery life, speed and stability to use as a daily driver. Also, CM10 kernel is not good, so think about flashing to Trinity (I like a67) or Franco to see if that improves your battery drain.


----------



## MrBigFeathers (Jul 5, 2011)

Definitely Bugless Beast.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

PARick said:


> Without a doubt, go with Sourcery. It is the best.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Sorcery is terrible. Go with xenon.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pcpimp (Jul 30, 2011)

Should I cry and say please don't call a ROM terrible ! LOL! The cool thing is so many to choose from and everyone can have their favorite 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

